# Need Quiet Muffler for My Yam Big Bear 400



## Davexx1 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would like to quiet down the exhaust noise of my new Yamaha Big Bear 400.  Anyone know if the stock muffler can be replaced with another that would be more pleasing to the ear and less noisy?

Thanks, Dave
davisalf@aol.com


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 27, 2004)

Take a look at the links below.

http://www.atvsilencer.com/index.html

http://www.highlifter.com/store/stealth.html


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 27, 2004)

*? less expensive ones*

That one sounded good but is out of my price range. I would like to quieten my 'Bear also, but not that bad. If anyone knows of a less expensive on let me know. I don't need it "silenced", just toned down a bit.


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 27, 2004)

why cant they make atv's quiet like cars? you know how loud a car motor is without exaust. they can make car exaust almost silent. why not atv's?


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 27, 2004)

I use a BENTZ Silent rider and it is GREAT well worth the price -- usually on sale at the BUCKARAMA each year the company owner custom built one for my Yamaha Timberwolf 250 at no extra charge when the standard unit did not fit ( the door on the storage compartment under the seat would not open enough to be used) --shipped it free   I used digital photo showing a tape measure on the 4-wheeler to help him fabricate it and it worked perfectly gerat unit very QUITE  the engine is louder than the exhaust ie. valves     eddy


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 27, 2004)

Check with Bowhunter24, his Grandfather knows a guy who made his own and it is QUIET.

MBD


----------



## Guy (Oct 28, 2004)

Get the Benz Silent rider like Eddy.  Very quiet.  Inexpensive too!  I have one for my Kodiak.  Only complaint, the paint will start to come off after some time.  Easy fix, I just repaint with a high heat engine paint.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2004)

Eddy M. said:
			
		

> I use a BENTZ Silent rider and it is GREAT well worth the price -- usually on sale at the BUCKARAMA each year the company owner custom built one for my Yamaha Timberwolf 250 at no extra charge when the standard unit did not fit ( the door on the storage compartment under the seat would not open enough to be used) --shipped it free   I used digital photo showing a tape measure on the 4-wheeler to help him fabricate it and it worked perfectly gerat unit very QUITE  the engine is louder than the exhaust ie. valves     eddy



how much for the bentz?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2004)

This shouldn't be to hard because I heard of a guy once that put a car muffler on a lawnmower that greatly reduced the sound from the lawnmower. I dont know how it affected the performance of the motor though


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 5, 2004)

Their $159.95 according to their web-site for any model ATV.

See the link I provided up near the top of the thread.


----------

